

Apple wants to block texting while driving - phrasz
http://www.latinpost.com/articles/10955/20140422/texting-driving-iphone-new-apple-technology-disable-text-messages.htm

======
blahedo
How long before people figure out just how far over they need to hold the
phone in order to reactivate it? Or cover up the camera or whatever? Not to
mention the irritating false positives....

